# How long can I walk my Pup ?



## OldTimer46

Hi Guys,
I have a 15 week pup ( Gracie ) and am anxious to start walking.
We walk to the end of the street (100 yards) one way now. 
But I need a mile,
I was wanting your opinion on how old she needs to be . Before I start taking her on a longer walks I know she is still growing and I dont want to risk stressing her joints.

Thanks


----------



## LedZep

I think the best way is to let the dog tell you when she's had enough. A normal walk shouldn't stress the joints at all. A 15 week old has a lot of energy and a mile should not be a problem. You might increase in a few stages, just to avoid getting halfway home and find her panting and wanting to lie down. ;-)

Another good idea is to take water along. Pick up one of those "bowl" attachments for a water bottle at any pet store. Half way through the walk, take five and offer a drink. 

You'll be able to tell what her stamina is from her....


----------



## derby98

Our 19 week ole Diego will take a brisk walk for about 30 mins before he tires out. that's about 1.5 miles for me.
I know your dog will tell you when he is tired....he'll lie down & take a break.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I've found that we tend to way under exercise rather than over exercise. I avoid high impact exercises (high jumping continuously) or repetitive exercise (on leash jogging on pavement for miles).

Other than those activities, all bets are off with 'the more exercise the better' with the 'the best behaved pup is a tired pup' frame of mine. OFF leash exercise is by far and away the best because the puppy can judge for itself when it's tired by stopping, or ready to go by tearing off (again LOL).

Here's a great article about how under exercising can cause problems:

http://www.showdogsupersite.com/hips.html


----------



## Timber1

You dog can walk a lot farther then you do. A one mile walk is nice, but suffice it to say a GSD has the ability to swim, run and walk to a far greater extent then most humans.


----------



## OldTimer46

Thanks
all
We have started walking alittle further each day, seeing how she does, track is 6/10 of a mile and she did great.
I`am trying to keep my high energy pup drained .
compared to my first Pup this one is a little dynamo...


----------



## sprzybyl

I live in a townhouse so most of Riley's outside time is on a leash walking with me. She's 17 weeks and we do a 20-40 min walk in the morning, 10-15 min in the afternoon (sometimes x2) and then 15-30 min at night before bed. If I feel like she is slowing down (as if!) I make her sit and have a drink and rest. I'd say thats atleast 3 miles/day (spaced out, of course). She always wants to play (or eat) when we get back. She's awesomely behaved... maybe its because she is so tired!


----------



## MikeB06

Along with walking on the track I would also use a 30 ft. long line (3/8 diam. rope will work) to let your pup RUN and learn to fetch a toy. The all out running will help blow out the energy and teaching your pup to fetch is great exercise now and when older. Later on a walk just is not enough. Teach now what you want when full grown.


----------



## sprzybyl

> Originally Posted By: MikeB06Along with walking on the track I would also use a 30 ft. long line (3/8 diam. rope will work) to let your pup RUN and learn to fetch a toy. The all out running will help blow out the energy and teaching your pup to fetch is great exercise now and when older. Later on a walk just is not enough. Teach now what you want when full grown.


We are working up to the 30 foot line. Although its improving, she has tendency to get herself completely tangled. Our friends and family have yards that we can utilize a few times a week. We play LOTS in the house and on the deck.


----------



## JasperLoki

Soft trails are nice as well, along with swimming, mix it up.

My GSD has elbow dysplasia, so I follow it this way.

Good luck.


----------

